
China's Vanishing Muslims: Undercover in World's Most Dystopian Place [video] - _bxg1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=204&v=v7AYyUqrMuQ
======
RobertRoberts
At the end it shows a mass of kids being lead in chants like:

"Are you Chinese?"

"Do you love China?"

"Do you want China to be strong?"

Not sure we can debate this without someone getting upset about some race or
religion issue. In the past (in the US anyways) this is the kind of thing wars
were fought over to prevent happening across the world.

~~~
jdietrich
"I pledge allegiance to the Flag of the United States of America, and to the
Republic for which it stands, one Nation under God, indivisible, with liberty
and justice for all."

~~~
woodandsteel
People who refuse to say that pledge don't get sent off to a concentration
camp.

~~~
Doxin
No they merely get ousted and punished.

------
fallingfrog
Their security must be really bad; no video evidence at all has come out of
our own secret camps. It’s total information blackout. Our press is either
utterly powerless or utterly spineless. Obviously I’m not trying to justify
what China is doing, just saying, we need someone to take some _risks_ for
fucks sake in both countries and get some footage.

~~~
johnmulaney
We have secret concentration camps?

~~~
foxyv
I believe they are referring to the United States' ICE camps for deportees
where there have been several notable deaths due to lack of medical care.

------
thefounder
I wonder if this "policy"/method would have stopped the radicalisation in
Iraq/Afghanistan if China was to invade instead of the US.

~~~
h0l0cube
I'm not sure I see the parallels between an oppressive regime implementing
it's policies within it's own territories that's also home to significant
portion of already loyal citizenry (Han Chinese), and trying to annex a
distant land with no shared borders.

~~~
thefounder
Both try to change the way of life(beliefs, behaviour etc) for the majority of
a specific territory.

US didn't try to annex Iraq or AF.

------
djaouen
Chilling. Especially the ending.

------
codesushi42
It's a shame that Vice News is getting canceled on HBO.

~~~
Fried_Nietzsche
Not really. This is the one video that's been good in a long time. They
should've stuck to their roots.

